# President Elect, Donald Trump



## Peony (Nov 9, 2016)

The People have spoken.  The improbable has happened.  It was inevitable, of course.   Ordinary Americans, those who work to take care of their families, those who don’t twerk, those who don’t obsess over other people’s skin color, have spoken.   Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality need not be sacrificed in the name of progress, have awakened and have acted.

For a long time, many of them weren’t paying that much attention.  They were busy living their lives, minding their own business.  They started to notice, though.  Things like the Tea Party, which reminded them of the founding ideals that created this great country.  They noticed when the IRS punished conservative groups.  They noticed that whenever someone spoke out against violence in Chicago or Baltimore, they were called racists.  Concern for a bunch of people being hurt and killed was dismissed, derided, because of the skin pigment of the people involved.  They noticed that innovative ideas, like Cash for Clunkers, was a bust, a waste.  Give up your old car!  Get a fist full of cash, compliments of the taxpayer.  What happened to those old beater cars?  Destroyed.  The parts were not made available for reuse.  Recycling?  Green polices?  Nope.  Common sense had gone out of style.

They noticed when they, or people they knew, lost their jobs or had their hours cut.  They noticed that promises such as “ if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor” weren’t kept.  Told that President Obama would improve relations with other countries, they watched him bow to kings and emperors.  They watched the USA rapidly head toward Banana.

Americans said, enough.  Talking heads and progressive politicians told them they were racists homophobes bigots nationalists hypocrites.  Tired, fed up with that claptrap, Americans didn’t cower this time and vote to prove they don’t “hate”.  They voted for the future of this country, this free country, this one nation under God.  They don’t care if power mad leftists call them names.  They care about the future of the USA.


Hillary Clinton did not make a concession speech.  She went to bed before that 3 am phone call.  Good bye Hillary.  You probably will not do any time for your crimes.  Good for you.  Please, just quietly go away and stay away.   

The election is over.  Capitalist Donald Trump, rich man, unlikely republican, unlikely POTUS, won over career public servant and rich woman Hillary Clinton.  How many votes did Trump win over Hillary?  Enough, it turns out.  We’ll never know the true number of Hillary votes cast by dead people, convicts, illegals and assorted multiple voters.  We do know that enough ordinary Americans cast their vote for Trump.  We also know that cheaters never prosper in the end.

Hillary’s loss means we won’t have another term of funding solar companies that do nothing but burn our money, pay ransom to enemies like Iran, pay and pay and pay into the debacle that is Obamacare, and so much more.

Hugely, Americans may finally be free of the shackles of political correctness.  No longer willing to shut up when a small group of leftist thinkers, who think they are smarter than we are, tell us we are bad because we don’t agree with them, ordinary Americans are acting like Americans again.


Power to the People.  God bless America.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 9, 2016)

Peony said:


> Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality .




 Does that mean I need to go out and grab some women by the pussy so I can feel more traditional?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality .
> ...


Well sure, unless you want to continue playing with yourself.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 9, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality .
> ...


The old grabbing pussy storie did not wrong...The Américan people have voted and good they did not listen to the médias.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

Peony said:


> Hugely, Americans may finally be free of the shackles of political correctness.  No longer willing to shut up when a small group of leftist thinkers, who think they are smarter than we are, tell us we are bad because we don’t agree with them, ordinary Americans are acting like Americans again.



Yes, you are free to call black people ******* without fear of some one calling you a racist.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Hugely, Americans may finally be free of the shackles of political correctness.  No longer willing to shut up when a small group of leftist thinkers, who think they are smarter than we are, tell us we are bad because we don’t agree with them, ordinary Americans are acting like Americans again.
> ...


---------------------------------------    Free Speech is a great thing , I want to see more of it without the 'pc' nonsense Coyote !!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Peony said:
> ...



Indeed it is.

But common manners ought to inform us on it's use.  Just because you can doesn't mean you should.  I think that gets lost in the eagerness to applaud rudeness as enlightenment.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2016)

sure , pretty much agree as I believe in manners if they are self enforced or parents forcing manners and polite language on their kids.   I just don't like the government or lefty 'pc' thought or language police enforcing manners Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

pismoe said:


> sure , pretty much agree as I believe in manners if they are self enforced or parents forcing manners and polite language on their kids.   I just don't like the government or lefty 'pc' thought or language police enforcing manners Coyote .



I don't disagree with that.


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality .
> ...


If you do I hope she shoots you.


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Hugely, Americans may finally be free of the shackles of political correctness.  No longer willing to shut up when a small group of leftist thinkers, who think they are smarter than we are, tell us we are bad because we don’t agree with them, ordinary Americans are acting like Americans again.
> ...


Why would we call them a bunch of asterisks? What are you on?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

miketx said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Peony said:
> ...



You need the secret decoder ring.  That will cost you though.


----------



## Compost (Nov 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Hugely, Americans may finally be free of the shackles of political correctness.  No longer willing to shut up when a small group of leftist thinkers, who think they are smarter than we are, tell us we are bad because we don’t agree with them, ordinary Americans are acting like Americans again.
> ...


Yes.  Just as black people are free to call white people ******.  When we do away with PC, we are able to communicate more directly, succinctly and honestly.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

Compost said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Peony said:
> ...



As long as we can accept the consequences.  If you call comeone a ******, they have the right to call you a racist.


----------



## Compost (Nov 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The "right" to cry racist is the PC way of stopping the conversation.  Little wonder there's still a race problem.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 9, 2016)

Peony said:


> Power to the People.  God bless America.








'Yes We Did': Russia's establishment basks in Trump's victory
Washington Post - ‎2 hours ago‎




MOSCOW - A striking change came over Moscow just hours after Donald Trump's surprise election: Suddenly, the Russian capital was a hotbed of zealous supporters of the U.S.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

Compost said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



I don't agree.

Conversation stopper?  Call a woman a ****.  Call a black person a ******.  Call a Jew a ****.  All those are conversation stoppers.  If you can't accept being called a racist then you have no business calling people racial epitaphs.  You're engaging in your own form of PC.


----------



## Compost (Nov 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No, it's not my own form of PC.  It's more like don't dish it if you can't take it.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

Compost said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




Well hell - that is exactly what I am saying!


----------



## Compost (Nov 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Well how about that?  It's almost like we had a conversation.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 9, 2016)

Compost said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



See...anything is possible 

Maybe I should be more optimistic about this situation....


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2016)

It took a lot of people by surprise the victory of Trump a nice surprise for me which i am a part of the 17% favorable to Trump in France people are so fake here it is not credible.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 19, 2016)

Dalia said:


> It took a lot of people by surprise the victory of Trump a nice surprise for me which i am a part of the 17% favorable to Trump in France people are so fake here it is not credible.


France : Paris a thousand of peoples in the street protesting against Trump...Vive Trump !


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 23, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > It took a lot of people by surprise the victory of Trump a nice surprise for me which i am a part of the 17% favorable to Trump in France people are so fake here it is not credible.
> ...


Those were Muslims.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Tipsycatlover 

Proof?

Just kidding. You always make up shit like this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Power to the People.  God bless America.
> ...




Its no accident that Pooting, ISIS, kkk and the rest of the RWNJ traitors are dancing in the streets. 

I wonder what the coronation will be like. He's too fat, lazy and chick shit to walk down Penn Ave.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Oui, but nothing will change here the French Gouvernement make sure that the Muslims are well protect they could move like they want in Europe with a "carte S / Watching list" in the pocket ...No Trump in France. Only des tromperies.
des tromperies : deceptions


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 26, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Dalia, you excite me when you talk like that. If only you were a little older I might move to Pari, Oui, Oui?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





I amso IR said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I laway talk like that...such a bad English.


----------



## I amso IR (Nov 28, 2016)

Dalia said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You are doing just fine. Merci, keep it that way.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 28, 2016)

Obviously victims of our public school system....this thread can be dumped for stupidity.


----------



## oldsoul (Dec 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


So true, so very true. Just because you can issue an Executive Order to go around traditional ways of getting things done, doesn't mean you should. Just because you can shout someone down, doesn't mean you should. Just because you can call someone a racist, doesn't mean you should, or even that it is true. Just because you can say that you will "punish" any company that tries to leave the country, doesn't mean you should, or even that you can. Just because you can bring unvettable people into the country, doesn't mean you should. Just because you can jump on the Clinton started "Birther" bandwagon, doesn't mean you should. Just because you can go to Wal-Mart in your PJs, doesn't mean you should. Just because you can be constantly armed, doesn't mean you should be. 

There are far too many people that do things just because they can. Too many people who do not _think_ about the long-term consequences of their actions. Too many people that live in the moment without a thought for tomorrow, next week, next year, or the future they will leave their children. 

"Just because you can, doesn't mean you should." What wisdom, what insight, what profundity. If only we could get our leaders, elected _and_ not, to grasp this concept, and lead as though they believed it...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 2, 2016)

I am afraid all the Trump supporters me being one of them who thought he was a loose cannon and would not do the bidding of the establishment that every president since Lyndon Johnson has,have all been duped. That he is no different than any of them.

didn't just hear, but also witness with my eyes watching Trump on 60 Minutes make the statement that when it comes to appointing a "Special Prosecutor" to look into the crimes of Hillary Clinton, Trump made this statement "I Don't Want To Hurt Them," These Are Good People" speaking to Hillary and the Clinton's! Just what the hell did we put him in office for if not to see we were to have conservative SCOTUS and to have no one above the law. Have the little man, the common man be on the same level as the Established Elite, such as Hillary Clinton.

Folks have we been duped again, as Trump is showing he is not really for the little and common man when it comes to the law, but he is one of them, the Established and Elite himself. He talked a good game and we were taken in, but it appears it going to be the "Same Old", "Same Old"...What a Disappointment.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I am afraid all the Trump supporters me being one of them who thought he was a loose cannon and would not do the bidding of the establishment that every president since Lyndon Johnson has,have all been duped. That he is no different than any of them.
> 
> didn't just hear, but also witness with my eyes watching Trump on 60 Minutes make the statement that when it comes to appointing a "Special Prosecutor" to look into the crimes of Hillary Clinton, Trump made this statement "I Don't Want To Hurt Them," These Are Good People" speaking to Hillary and the Clinton's! Just what the hell did we put him in office for if not to see we were to have conservative SCOTUS and to have no one above the law. Have the little man, the common man be on the same level as the Established Elite, such as Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Folks have we been duped again, as Trump is showing he is not really for the little and common man when it comes to the law, but he is one of them, the Established and Elite himself. He talked a good game and we were taken in, but it appears it going to be the "Same Old", "Same Old"...What a Disappointment.


I agree with you too I was more than disappointed with is intervention kind she suffered enough what a joke everyone was waiting for him to pursue her as promised himself said the FBI was rotten Do nothing against it.
She'll get out this bitch she was lying all the time and well it starts in the same way now, I'm cut off from the politicians in general.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 3, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality .
> ...


You might try it some time. I think it's not unusual for men to "grab" pussy and for women to appreciate it. A bit crude perhaps, but none-the-less true.

Before you start whining, try it some time.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (Dec 14, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > Ordinary folk, aware and grateful to be living in a country where we are truly free, who understand that traditions and traditional morality .
> ...


The New GOP = Grab Our Pussies. This is what kids have been saying in the 'playgrounds'

Commediannes and others were all over the media spreading this meme


----------



## USApatriotz (Jan 8, 2017)

My reaction to Trump's win!!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 10, 2017)

Respect is a two way street.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## John Baron (Jan 11, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Peony said:
> ...


"Okay Cracker" would that be more of the free speech you'd like to see somebody using without fear of being called a racist ?


----------



## John Baron (Jan 11, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Respect is a two way street.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


No it is not. It is something earned and then  freely given by one person.

My respecting something or somebody is not dependent upon a reciprocal feeling or gesture


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 11, 2017)

John Baron said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Respect is a two way street.
> ...







That's good... Then we can mutually disrespect each other until then.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## pismoe (Jan 11, 2017)

John Baron said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


--------------------------------------    if talking to me , i just want people to speak freely , i hate the 'pc' speech police and the codes that they try to enforce Baron .   -------------   its always best to use posters screen names Baron


----------

